# the Classic, Baroque, and Friesian Sporthorse



## Gingerrrrr

i found this online while searching for a picture and i thought it was pretty neat. i myself like the Classic Friesian a lot better then the other two.


----------



## wanderlust

I really want a Friesian sporthorse. I love the longer, thinner necks and faces. 

But who am I kidding. I would take any of those in a heartbeat.


----------



## gotxhorses

I think they're all pretty. But I kind of like the Baroque.


----------



## free_sprtd

oooh i love the Baroque. Reminds me of movies where prince and princess's ride. plus i like the shorter backs and squar body. all are beautiful though!


----------



## mayfieldk

My baby looks like the middle one--thick body, but not that excessively long back. I'm very excited!


----------



## aintgotnone

They are all very stylish in their own way and were prized for the type of work that they did/do.

My preference, I must say, is the baroque.


----------



## AllegroAdante

I too prefer the baroque style


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I like the classic style. I'm not a big fan of the sporthorse


----------



## my2geldings

It would have been nice had they kept all 2 standing in the same position in the shots. From the 3 pics I will agree with everyone else that I prefer the Baroque cross.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

I can't decide between the classic and the baroque! I just like their build better than the sporthorse


----------



## Skyhuntress

I personally like the sporthorse. I've ridden some baroque friesians and they have been total tanks. The sporthorses usually combine the athleticness and versatility of the throroughbred, making the sporthorse suitable for almost anything.
(however that pic of the sporthorse does nothing except make him look like he has a freakishly long neck)
Something like this...








would be much better representative. This mare is 50%TB and 50% friesian


----------



## MirrorStage2009

Skyhuntress said:


> I personally like the sporthorse. I've ridden some baroque friesians and they have been total tanks. The sporthorses usually combine the athleticness and versatility of the throroughbred, making the sporthorse suitable for almost anything.
> (however that pic of the sporthorse does nothing except make him look like he has a freakishly long neck)
> Something like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would be much better representative. This mare is 50%TB and 50% friesian


What *Giiinger* is posting isn't a cross, though. There is a _Modern_ or _Sport _type recognized by the purebred registries now. :? They're bred lighter, and with a Warmblood way of moving for the showring. Depending on what you're discipline is, they usually have freakishly long, or "goosey" necks, especially for Saddleseat Friesians. Bleh.:shock:

If you're talking Part Bred, a horse can be any Friesian cross, not just a Thoroughbred. Arabian X Friesians are quite popular. 

Personally, I *adore* the _Baroque_!! I own a _Classic_ Friesian. I'm not a fan of the new _Sport_ type, either. I don't mind them, but I don't approve of re-breeding the standard to suit your personal riding preference. It's selfish to me. 

Also, most Friesians ride like a tank, or draft. They're harness horses bred for pulling or packing knights (knee action emphasized later for Royalty -- showy!!). Not riding. Hence the modern _Sport_ type.


----------



## Skyhuntress

MirrorStage2009 said:


> What *Giiinger* is posting isn't a cross, though. There is a _Modern_ or _Sport _type recognized by the purebred registries now. :? They're bred lighter, and with a Warmblood way of moving for the showring. Depending on what you're discipline is, they usually have freakishly long, or "goosey" necks, especially for Saddleseat Friesians. Bleh.:shock:
> 
> If you're talking Part Bred, a horse can be any Friesian cross, not just a Thoroughbred. Arabian X Friesians are quite popular.
> 
> Personally, I *adore* the _Baroque_!! I own a _Classic_ Friesian. I'm not a fan of the new _Sport_ type, either. I don't mind them, but I don't approve of re-breeding the standard to suit your personal riding preference. It's selfish to me.
> 
> Also, most Friesians ride like a tank, or draft. They're harness horses bred for pulling or packing knights (knee action emphasized later for Royalty -- showy!!). Not riding. Hence the modern _Sport_ type.


awh, then maybe I misunderstood, because don't we have the Friesian Sport Horse Registry? (or at least I think we do, as that's what I was told a couple of the barn horses were) and it was created for horses that are anywhere from 25-100% friesian generally mixed with a lighter breed. They don't seem to be referred to as part breds anymore if they are registered,-even on show entries they are listed as Friesian Sporthorses- so that's probably why I got confused 
although I find it really interesting to know that there's saddleseat friesians. I can't even picture them!


----------



## Spastic_Dove

Oooh. I like that cross...
That's the thing I didnt like about the picture of the sport horse. He looks like a giraffe =P


----------



## PoptartShop

They are all gorgeous. I like the Baroque or the Classic!


----------



## MirrorStage2009

Skyhuntress said:


> awh, then maybe I misunderstood, because don't we have the Friesian Sport Horse Registry? (or at least I think we do, as that's what I was told a couple of the barn horses were) and it was created for horses that are anywhere from 25-100% friesian generally mixed with a lighter breed. They don't seem to be referred to as part breds anymore if they are registered,-even on show entries they are listed as Friesian Sporthorses- so that's probably why I got confused
> although I find it really interesting to know that there's saddleseat friesians. I can't even picture them!


Correct, the FSHR is for crossbred Friesians (or purebreds not allowed into the studbook, maybe? Idunno the cross registry rules? Although the German Friesian registry allows anything, usually, including crosses). _Friesian Sporthorse_ is the name for anything with Friesian in it. In purebreds, it's just referring to a body type, the _Modern_ or _Sport_, not really _Sport*horse. *_Did that make sense?! I'm not good with words.  Ack!


----------



## Sara

I'm thinking this pic of Goffert might be a better representative of the modern (what they are calling sporthorse) type they were trying to illustrate. Not that the pic of the trotting horse isn't modern, but its either a mare or a very slender gelding compared to two stallions or late-cut geldings. A bit of an extreme comparison.

http://www.windspiritfriesians.com/images/Goffert.jpg


----------



## Skyhuntress

MirrorStage2009 said:


> Correct, the FSHR is for crossbred Friesians (or purebreds not allowed into the studbook, maybe? Idunno the cross registry rules? Although the German Friesian registry allows anything, usually, including crosses). _Friesian Sporthorse_ is the name for anything with Friesian in it. In purebreds, it's just referring to a body type, the _Modern_ or _Sport_, not really _Sport*horse. *_Did that make sense?! I'm not good with words.  Ack!


 i think i get it. its more like if its an actual cross, it can be called a friesian sporthorse, but if we are looking right among the actual purebred friesians, the sporthorse would be a type, right?


sara- i love goffert. I saw him do a grand prix special in las vegas and it was breathtaking


----------



## fedex

I prefer the sporthorse. Longer, more fluidity. I am sucker of flowy horses


----------



## fedex

Adding on...

Mirrorstage2009-

I know little about Friesian registry and breeding of the particular, but I understand what you are saying about purebreds' body type (sport) as a term.

Cross bred Friesians (sport horse) are supposed to have the qualities of a sport horse built on the qualities of a Friesian.

I think that the term "Friesian Sport Horse" is specific to a Friesian bred with a sport horse (lighter breed).
Correct me if I am wrong.

Like I said I prefer the sporthorse. Longer, more fluidity. But I am probably biased because I like lighter horses. All three body types are stunning, though.


----------

